# Abu fur update



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

So, we have tested his liver, kidneys, and thyroid. Last week, we did the mite test and it came back negative, despite the vet strongly believing that was the issue.
The vet has decided that Abu "just has thin fur." I agree that that is partially true(he has always been bald in places like his tummy), however, I don't believe that it's normal for him to shed this much and his fur be thinning out excessively in places it previously wasn't.
I have him eating Acana Pacifica kibble and plan to put him on freeze dried raw when I can afford to. He is on a high quality fish oil, too. Previously, he was doing very well on Pacifica and his coat looked amazing. So I don't really think that's the issue..
I'm thinking I'd like to try melatonin and horseman's dream. Any thoughts on which one to try first? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fortheloveofthechi (Jan 4, 2013)

Melatonin works awesome ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

Fortheloveofthechi said:


> Melatonin works awesome ;-)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I picked some up today and am going to give it to him this evening. How long does it typically take before I'll start to see improvement?


----------



## Fortheloveofthechi (Jan 4, 2013)

I would say around a month. But stick with it and never miss a day and I promise you will see results. ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

Fortheloveofthechi said:


> I would say around a month. But stick with it and never miss a day and I promise you will see results. ;-)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Okay, will do! I have him on 1/2 mg and he is 5lbs. Do you think it'd be better to do 1/4 mg in the morning and 1/4 at night? The vet told me that 3mg was within his weight range but that just seemed like so much! I take 3mg occasionally and it just knocks me right out.


----------



## Fortheloveofthechi (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't know I use liquid form


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fortheloveofthechi (Jan 4, 2013)

If he is 5 lbs and was my dog I would give .06 ml. If you are tablets I don't know u really should find liquid. I give it to them once a day


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

Fortheloveofthechi said:


> If he is 5 lbs and was my dog I would give .06 ml. If you are tablets I don't know u really should find liquid. I give it to them once a day
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It was really hard for me to find something that wasn't liquid and either a) flavored b) sub lingual or c) really expensive. I'll go with the tablets and see how he does.. I gave him 1/2mg last night and he didn't seem affected by it.


----------



## Fortheloveofthechi (Jan 4, 2013)

Well that's good hope it works out for you. ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

